# "glasscheibe"



## freekazoid (6. Januar 2002)

hey leutz,

ich hab ma ne frage:
wie bekomm ich einetextur hin, die wie glas ausschaut?
also ich mein das etwa so, dass ich ein rundes "nichts" zu füllen hab. da würd ich gern so was wie eine fensterscheibe reinpflastern und drunter etwas setzen.
das heist, was durchsichtiges, aber mit irgendeiner reflektion drauf, eifach dass man merkt dass es ne glasscheibe darstellen soll.

tönt blöd: ich würd gern etwas in ein rundes nichts reinpflastern, dass dann auch wieder durchsichtig sein wird...

naja, ich hoffe mal ihr habt begriffen was ich meine.

greetz
 -Freekazoid


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (7. Januar 2002)

*naja ....*

Also,

Du könntest zum Bleistift das, was hinter dem runden "Bullauge" zu sehen ist, ein wenig "wölben" oder auch getöntes oder leicht milchiges Glas simulieren, indem Du den Bereich absoftest (=aufhellst) oder so.
Ein dezenter lichtreflex auffer Glasoberfläche - einfach dazugemalt - könnte auch ganz schick sein.


----------



## freekazoid (7. Januar 2002)

*nun ja...*

...wie krieg ich das denn genau hin?

leichter gesagt als getan, wür ich meinen :-(
gibt's irgendwie totorials dafür oder was?

hab keine ahnung, da ich noch nie so was in der art gesehn hab.

greetz


----------



## nanda (7. Januar 2002)

@freekazoid

mehr als onkel jürgen kann ich dir leider auch nicht bieten. vielleicht solltest du zusätzlich versuchen, eine spiegelung in die scheibe einzubauen. dazu nimmst du ein bild (eventuell vertikal spiegeln) auf einer ebene, machst eine ebenenmaske, damit das bild nur dort sichtbar ist, wo die glasscheibe ist, verringerst die farbintensität und den kontrast und zusätzlich noch die deckkraft der ebene. 

schau dich am besten mal in deiner umgebung um. es wird nicht so einfach sein, aber auch nicht unlösbar.

apropos tutorials:
gib hier mal bei search "glass" ein. bei den suchergebnissen sind ein paar brauchbare sachen dabei.


----------



## Kirgy (7. Januar 2002)

Vielleicht ist das etwas für Dich. Bin nicht sicher, hier geht´s zwar um Aqua aber vielleicht hilfts im Ansatz?


----------



## Leever (7. Januar 2002)

Also ich würd mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug und der Deckkraft arbeiten.
Damit lassen sich gut Glasflächen darstellen.
Und wenn du dann noch ne bestimmte Reflektion darauf haben willst dann legst du die halt eine Ebene Drüber, verzerst die ein wenig bis es passt und dan die Tranzparenz runterstellen.


----------



## freekazoid (7. Januar 2002)

@ Nanda:

dein link war echt super!
besten dank! hab was gefunden, was ich gebrauchen kann.

@Kirgy:

dieses tut hab ich schonmal gesehn, ist mir aber leider nicht sehr hilfreich erschienen. trotzden besten dank.

greetz


----------



## Tai2K (8. Januar 2002)

n tut für sowas in die richtung giebts auch bei:
http://www.eyeball-design.com/fxzone/
(das aqua button tut)
es is einfacher wie das bei Photoshoptutorials.de geht schneller und man kann es sehr gut für sowas abwandeln


----------



## freekazoid (8. Januar 2002)

@Tai2k

  

Besten dank! Leider ist dies schon meine haupt-Tutorials site um ehrlich zu sein. 
ich find diese site einfach super!


----------



## Tai2K (9. Januar 2002)

sie is auch wirklich gut auch wenn ich eher auf http://www.pxlartist.de und http://www.photoshoptutorials.de bin


----------

